
Getting paid with cryto. Thoughts? - marisolchallen
Hey guys,<p>Seeking your opinion&#x2F;thoughts from all devs on getting paid with cryptocurrencies.<p>We are looking at a solution where if you are a freelancer you can choose whether you get paid in bitcoin, ethereum, etc. You can check out our idea at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;payninja.co<p>Please leave feedback&#x2F;thoughts&#x2F;suggestions.
======
tugberkk
Well, I personally would not want to get paid with any cryptocurrency.

